# G0704



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2021)

Does any one that has upgraded there G0704 have a power switch laying around? or know a part# to an aftermarket switch that will fit?  I hate to pay $23.00 plus shipping that grizzly charges.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 14, 2021)

Well the switch isn't the pI think it is the controller board. It started out I had to hold the switch in foe a couple seconds before it would latch. But the motor started right up. Now the motor wont run and the switch won't latch, but the tac lights up and works if I spin the spindle by hand as long as I hold the switch in.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 14, 2021)

MINI LATHE - MILL BOARD REPAIR SERVICE
					

Check out this GoDaddy hosted webpage! http://olduhfguy.com.




					olduhfguy.com


----------

